# xcache und fast-cgi sinnvoll ?



## dirkschwarz (22. Mai 2013)

Habe da mal eine grundsätzliche Frage....

ist die Verwendung/ Aktivierung von xcache bei fast-cgi sinnvoll? Falls ja - welcher Werte für xcache machen da Sinn?

Hintergrund meiner Frage ist die Warnmeldung meiner owncloud Installation


```
xcache_get(): xcache.var_size is either 0 or too small to enable var data caching at /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/owncloud/lib/cache/xcache.php#27
```
Danke!


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2013)

Xccahe ist meines Erachtens nach auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Xcache besteht aus mehreren teilen, einmal dem php binary cache, also dem teil der PHp schneller macht und einem optionalen schnellen Cache für Variablen.

Die Fehlermeldung die Du gepostest hast betrifft den varoablen cache, der standardmäßig ausgeschaltet ist und nicht den php binary cache. Wenn Du den variablen cache anschalten möchtest, dann setze die Variable xcache.var_size in der xcache.ini z.B. auf:

xcache.var_size = 64M


----------



## dirkschwarz (22. Mai 2013)

wo finde ich die richtige xcache.ini? Trage ich demn Wert direkt in der ini-Datei ein oder im indivuellen php.ini Feld in ispconfig?

Sorry bin noch Linux Anfänger...

Danke!


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2013)

Schau mal in /etc/php5/conf.d/ wenn Du Debian oder Ubuntu verwendest. Nicht vergessen den apache danach neu zu starten


----------



## celocore (7. Aug. 2013)

Oh, wie passend, dass dieses Theman gerade aktuell ist 

Ich habe die gleichen Fehlermeldungen und ein Setzen der xcache.var_size hat keine Änderung gebracht. Es funktioniert nach dem Apache Neustart einmal und dann bekomme ich einen 500er-Fehler mit erneuten xcache.var_size Einträgen.

Laut xc-admin Oberfläche wurden die Änderungen an der xcache.ini jedoch übernommen.

BTW: Weiß zufällig jemand von Euch, wie man das Verzeichnis des xc-admin vom caching ausnehmen kann?


----------

